# Golf Battery charging - possibly a silly question



## SwingSlow (Mar 31, 2011)

I have managed to fry the innards of my charger. Before I shell out for a new one, is there any reason why I can't use a car battery charger on trickle charge?

Also, given that it's a 12v DC battery is there an easy connection that would allow me to charge from the car power outlets? The battery uses a T-bar connector.

Apologies that this is a bit basic (and maybe on the wrong forum).

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## CliveW (Mar 31, 2011)

What battery are you talking about? Is it PowaKaddy? If so you must switch the charger off before connecting/disconnecting the battery and let it go through the complete charging cycle which takes around 8 hours. Charging a battery using a car charger or from the car sends an initial high charge which then reduces over the period to a trickle so might not be suitable for a PowaKaddy.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 31, 2011)

Would strongly recommend getting a new purpose made charger.

The charging and discharging characteristics of a trolley battery are completely different to a car battery.

Google it and read up on it.

hth


----------



## chrisd (Mar 31, 2011)

Probably good to renew the household insurance beforehand!


Chris


----------



## One Planer (Mar 31, 2011)

Probably good to renew the household insurance beforehand!


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine filling in the insurance claim form on that!!!


----------



## surefire (Mar 31, 2011)

Would strongly recommend getting a new purpose made charger.

The charging and discharging characteristics of a trolley battery are completely different to a car battery.

Google it and read up on it.

hth
		
Click to expand...

Really?

I just bought a new battery, but from an electrical wholesaler, not a golf retailer. Exactly same battery, but paid Â£50 less than the 'golfers price'.

I asked about chargers, and was told directly from the manufacturer just to use a car charger.

Any reason why you say otherwise?
At the end of the day it's just a 12v lead acid battery, just like a car battery. The cynic in me would make me think that you need a special charger, so you can pay the same 'golfers price' on it.


----------



## SwingSlow (Mar 31, 2011)

In detached garage - cordon sanitaire!


----------



## SwingSlow (Mar 31, 2011)

Lucas battery - extinct charger says type 2 charger for lead/acid batteries. Has Powakaddy type connector though.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm always dubious about trolley batteries. Mine is meant to be kept on a constant charge when its not in use. The charger is a "smart" charger which reduces the current at certain stages and keeps it on a trickle charge.

Seems crazy to me.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 31, 2011)

I refer the honourable gentlemen to the reply I gave a while ago.

BTW, I googled it for you, just in case you couldn't be bothered.

Just as a taster for you, part of the info is ....."This is a 3-Stage charger that allows you to leave your battery connected until the next time you need it. Unlike 2-Stage chargers, which must be disconnected after charging to guard against â€œcookingâ€ your battery, this charger will switch itself off once the optimum charge is reached. If the charge then drops over a period of time this charger switches itself back on and tops up the charge. The whole process is indicated by LED lights."

The other differences between car and trolley batteries can also easily be found if you really want to know.  

To the OP, if after asking for advice and choosing to ignore it, please let us know what happens.  I'd actually love to be proved wrong on this ...


----------



## surefire (Apr 1, 2011)

I refer the honourable gentlemen to the reply I gave a while ago.

BTW, I googled it for you, just in case you couldn't be bothered.

Just as a taster for you, part of the info is ....."This is a 3-Stage charger that allows you to leave your battery connected until the next time you need it. Unlike 2-Stage chargers, which must be disconnected after charging to guard against â€œcookingâ€ your battery, this charger will switch itself off once the optimum charge is reached. If the charge then drops over a period of time this charger switches itself back on and tops up the charge. The whole process is indicated by LED lights."

The other differences between car and trolley batteries can also easily be found if you really want to know.  

To the OP, if after asking for advice and choosing to ignore it, please let us know what happens.  I'd actually love to be proved wrong on this ...    

Click to expand...

Ah, you refer to the stages of the charger.

If you have a modern two stage charger, unless it is ancient, it will still cut out when the battery is charged.

I use my battery enough that I am happy to charge it, disconnect when full, and then recharge after use.

If you think this is either too much effort, don't use the battery regularly or don't care about your electricity bill, go ahead and get a 3 stage and leave it constantly plugged in, but you still don't need a special 'golfers' charger, just a 3 stage charger designed for deep cycle batteries.

On the topic of whether you can get away with it, my previous battery lasted 5 years (at least 500 charging cycles) which I think is pretty good.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 1, 2011)

I only bothered to copy across part of the info - particularly the part about chargers as in your OP you seemed to be saying that you were asking if it was OK to use a car battery charger for a trolley battery.  The fact that your battery lasted about 500 cycles using a purpose made charger is not really pertinent to the discussion   .

Personally, I wouldn't try to use a trolley battery in a car.  It's not designed to provide instant high amperage that's required.  Similarly, I wouldn't try to use a car battery on a trolley.  It's not designed for continual deep cycle.  As I understand it, because the characteristics of the batteries are different, the charging requirements are different as well.

But, hell, what do I know?  Only going on what I have read after all.

Edit...

Just re-read your post and noticed that you agree that a charger suitable for deep cycle batteries is required.  That is not the same as a car battery charger - no matter how many stages it has.


----------



## oakey22 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have one of these for my bike
http://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/motorcycle_parts/content_prod/33310?r=Froogle

i cant see how this wouldnt work, it even maintains the battery.


----------



## surefire (Apr 1, 2011)

Edit...

Just re-read your post and noticed that you agree that a charger suitable for deep cycle batteries is required.  That is not the same as a car battery charger - no matter how many stages it has.  

Click to expand...

Sort of, except a 3 stage 12 volt 3 amp battery charger is a 3 stage 12 volt  3amp battery charger, whether you call it a deep cycle charger, car charger or a golf battery charger.

Most modern car battery chargers are designed to be able to handle deep cycle batteries too, like the one linked above, which is actually a different version of the same brand I use.

The only type you want to avoid is a basic trickle charger, which you will only get if you use something old or go for the very cheapest option.


----------



## SwingSlow (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks to all for the advice - guess I'm forking out for a new charger!


----------



## bayjon14 (Apr 3, 2011)

Regarding battery life and batteries in general, phones,laptops, trolleys etc.
Try to always use the AC charger and avoid cheap nasty car chargers. The battery will get "lazy"
ALways try to deplete a battery prior to charging.
Charge a depleted battery as soon as you can. Ie after you have finished your 18 holes or 36th hole on a 36 hole battery.
For laptops if you do use your machine mainly on AC see if the machine will work with battery removed. Or buy a laptop with power management intelligence ie Dell, toshiba etc.
I have a sony vaio and after 18 months the battery wouldonly work stand alone for about 30 minutes.
a well looked after golf cart battery should do 3 years minimum.


----------

